# More Serious Party Photos!



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

*Entire gallery can be found here:*
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/gallery/serious/​


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

Well first off I must say that Lisa and I had a great time at this party! Serious Cigars pulled out all of the stops with the food, prizes, accommodations, beverages and oh yea... Cigars of course!

CAO was out in full force and man did they have a ton of product on hand. I had my eyes on a small desktop humidor they were giving out with special packages. Hehee. I need to pick one of those up sometime soon. There aren't many desktop humi's that I have taken a liking to but that one looked good!

ok... now the fun part...

*Entire gallery can be found here:*
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/gallery/serious/​
Theres a small Previous, Play and Forward button at the bottom right hand portion of the page. If you click Play, the slide show will start and you can just sit back and view the images....

Thanks a ton for reading and viewing the photos... I hope you enjoy them


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pictures Abel! Man I wish I were there!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Abel those were great photo's I really wish I could have been there it looked like so much fun.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

those pics really showed how good of a time you guys/gals had. i sure wish i woulda known about it. i'll be keeping myself up-to-date from here on out. good stuff guys/gals!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Those pics are awesome! I'm sure it was a great time.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Who's the goofy looking guy making the funny faces???


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Who's the goofy looking guy making the funny faces???


I think its one of the shop owners.... that was VERY annoying indeed. I guess he wanted to be seen in all of the photos. Not very professional if you ask me.

I didnt say anything to him since it was their event and I figured thats how they wanted their photos to come out... go figure.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pictures...love the CL hat


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

tekeeladude said:


> Who's the goofy looking guy making the funny faces???


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome pics Abel...you captured some vivid memories there...

Quick question...how did those pics of the green flamed torch turn out?

I'm curious...


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

ill take a look but I think it came out ok...

lemme see..


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

That was so much fun..


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for taking such great photo's Abel. That night will be a memory for quite some time to come. What a great time! Thanks again... Great job!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow Abel the pictures look AWESOME!!! Thanks for all work you put into the pictures!


----------



## MrTapes (Dec 18, 2007)

Really nice photos!
What a shop! 
They have an incredible inventory.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, looks like a truly amazing time


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Nice job Abel.


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks guys!!! I appreciate the comments.



Diana said:


> Wow Abel the pictures look AWESOME!!! Thanks for all work you put into the pictures!


Diana... Looking at your avatar.. Geez Diego was tiny back then!


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Excellent job on the pics!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Abel for taking on the role as the "unofficial official photographer." All of us simply enjoyed the evening while Abel was preserving the moment with his Canon. Very nicely done, Abel.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Incognito said:


> Thanks guys!!! I appreciate the comments.
> 
> Diana... Looking at your avatar.. Geez Diego was tiny back then!


You know its funny you said that Abel because I was thinking about changing it since he is big now, but since you also took that picture I thought out of respect for you I would just keep it. HEHE!!!


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome swag for a raffle. I guess its true what they say about TX.
You guys have a great B&M i envy you guys.

BTW who is in Pic#25 ? Stunning photo, perfect timing. She could easily grace the cover of a magazine. CAO girls got nuthin on her and I mean that with the utmost respect.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Great job Abel! Good thing we have you in our group, you make a great event look even better!


----------



## Incognito-cl (Feb 13, 2007)

Diana, No problemo... We need to shoot some more recent stuff indeed.

Charlie, That would be my wife Lisa, she's a member here on CL as well but she's a looker errr I mean lurker. yea thats it. hehee.

Frank, I enjoy photography in general so i enjoy shooting for you guys. I always learn something new every time I pick up my camera so its always a treat. I'll have it at the Herf on the 26th as well!

Also about the guy making the faces in the background of the images. I had mentioned to Daniel late in the evening that there was a guy that kept jumping in on my shots making faces etc. I guess he made it a point to see for himself so in this picture I caught Daniel (far left of the frame) jumping in to tell the guy to lay off with the funny faces. You can see the guys eyes looking over at Daniel in mid not-so funny face fashion. priceless.


----------



## AbueloFrog (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm the guy making all of the goofy faces in the pictures. I guess I just got caught up in the holiday atmosphere. Apparently, it isn't as funny as I thought it would be. I apologize for messing up your pics, Incognito.

Chris


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Man you don't realize how many of those pics you are in! LOL But hey man we all had fun just glad some had more fun than others! SMOKE UP!


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Great pictures guys, and buy the way I love Stogie's CL Shirt.... along with the CL hat....


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Those are great pics! I hope the North Texas Gathering at Arlington Cigar will be like this! Oh yea, those CAO Honeys! Damn! To the Blue and Green!:drool: Oh and yes that bozo in the background wasnt funny after the 4th PIC!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Great pictures, Abel! Wish I had been there.


----------



## Kaybee (Apr 29, 2007)

wow looks like it was a blast. Love the hat


----------

